# A li'l notice from NORML



## Hick (Apr 22, 2006)

Look out B.C....

POWER USE LAW TARGETS B.C. GROW OPS 
 by Kevin Diakiw, (Source:Lakes District News)

 12 Apr 2006

 British Columbia
 -------
 Heavy users of electricity will be reported to police under new B.C.  legislation.  

 Near the end of this month, municipalities will have BC Hydro records on demand, data which will be turned over to police to determine whether spikes in power use were caused by a marijuana grow operation. 

 Marijuana grow ops require high power consumption, typically three to 10 times the amount used by a normal home.  

 "This amendment will help local authorities target and shut down marijuana grow operations more quickly and more efficiently," Minister of Public Safety John Les said in the legislature Thursday, as he introduced Bill 25. "With these amendments, municipalities will now be able to obtain information from electricity companies about residences with unusual power consumption." 

 The names and addresses of the account holders will now be given to local authorities to investigate whether their homes contain a grow operation, he said. 

 It's the latest tool in a new program used by the Surrey and Abbotsford fire department that sees high energy users put on notice for inspection. Non-compliance results in power to the home being shut off. 

 One of the main impediments to the program, investigators say, has been the time-consuming process of acquiring BC Hydro information through the Freedom of Information and Protection of Privacy Act ( FOI ). To obtain an FOI request, the city first had to have tips from neighbours. Now the investigation process will be reversed: power records first, then assessment. 

 Launched last year, the Electrical Fire Safety Initiative ( EFSI ) involved fire, police, bylaw and building inspectors tracking high energy use and posting a notice that the home will be inspected in 48 hours.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 22, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Heavy users of electricity will be reported to police under new B.C. legislation.


If they are going to turn Nazi Laws back on, then they need to do ALL of them.

1. Pick at least one religion that is to be wiped out via prison camps.

2. Have Liquor stores report heavy usage of alcohol purchases. It MIGHT be consumed by a potential drunk driver.

3. Report ALL cigarette smokers for punishment. They use the most medical resources of any type of the criminal that are known as "the public".

4. To go with the above law, ALL types of smoking must now be declared illegal.

5. All police must start wearing brown shirts and those little crooked swastika emblems all over themselves. Brown boots will go nicely with those.

6. Special "re-education" camps must be built to house all of the criminals that break the laws. Large ovens will be necessary to get rid of all those nasty bodies.

7. All children will be taught in school to report their parents and siblings if laws are being broken under the belief of the old "privacy" farce.


Please feel free, (pardon the use of an illegal word), to add any and all new laws you can think of to this list.

Ladies and Gentlemen, Canada has now entered into a state sponsored new age of Fascism. This is no joke. A law has been made to spy on the citizenry of Canada JUST IN CASE they MIGHT break a law.

In today's world, this type of action by a political party is nothing short of a reborn Nazi party. If you think this isn't so, then turn on a few too many lights one month or use some power tools and maybe an electric grill every night for supper. The storm troopers will find out that YOU are using more electricity and BY LAW will come and search your home.

KEEP IN MIND that this will also gain them the ability to observe EVERYTHING in your home and on your property because they just used THE LAW to gain entrance to your PRIVATE PROPERTY. ANYTHING that they see that breaks ANY LAW, will be able to be used in a court.

Because of this, you must now make sure your home has NOTHING IN IT that might break ANY LAW.

Leave a copy of Playboy out on a table for instance. YOU CAN AND WILL be arrested for providing access to pornography to minors.

Leave a pack of cigarettes out on a table for instance. YOU CAN AND WILL be arrested for providing access to an item that is illegal for minors to have ready access to.

Please feel free, (damn, there's that word again), to add your own examples to this list.

Thank you,

Prisoner number 100034589632.
Ex-free citizen of the USA.
Southern City/Jails of the USA.


----------



## toddypotseed (Apr 22, 2006)

certainly we can not forget profiling, because a crime was commited it could be you ( ie the crime was done by a black, white, man , woman with long or short hair, etc)


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 22, 2006)

I'll be dambed!!!!!

(Puff...Pant...sweat) It makes my blood boil!!!!!


 The Skinmaster


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 22, 2006)

That is wayyyyy to close to home! Hope my local lawmakers don't read that.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 27, 2006)

Backj in the early 90's in SoCal I upped my growroom from 2 x 400 watt lamps to 3200 watts total.

A few months later I got a phone call from SoCalEdison.
The woman told me she noticed my Kw usage had more than doubled in the last few months.  She asked my if I'd like a "free energy audit".  That entails sending someone out from Edison to look for energy "leaks".  It was for my own good of course.
Sometimes I can think quickly.
So I say thanks but recently my sister, brother-in-law and their 3 kids were staying with me.
"I keep telling those damn kids to turn stuff off but they don't listen."
She said "I know what you mean".
(I wondered how she came to know my sister, brother-in-law and their kids).
I could get away with it because at the time there were just 3 people living in a 4 BR house with a seperate 2 BR cottage in back.

This happened in the mid-90's in L.A.
There was a guy who decieded to start an illegal sweat shop in his garage.  He put in 8 sewing machines, heater/ac, etc. and hired illegal aliens.
A few months later he got a phone call offering an energy audit.
"Do I always pay my bill on time?" he asks.
"Yes"
"Then bug off."
A few days later 2 guys from SoCalEdison shoiw up and ask to come in.
The guy tells them no.
Then they DEMAND to come in and he refuses.
So they come back in a few  minutes with the pigs.  He's told they have to admit SoCal Edison or they'd arrest him and come in anyway.
See, claiming a public safety issue (a short could cause a fire), the utility can demand entry and you have no right to refuse them.
Anyway the guy was busted for violatingvarious zoning laws.

So be careful out there.  You might tell them you put in a hot tub with elect water heater.


----------

